# Mileage deductions



## Mike S. (Jul 16, 2017)

I can trace my steps no matter what the answer is, but I've been tracking mileage with an app, and I leave it on the entire time if I'm online. So if I'm repositioning myself or driving back from some remote location, it is still running and tracking the mileage but I AM accepting trips if they come in. Is all this mileage deductible? Or can I only count the milage for the trips themselves?

Also, I kind of got screwed when Uber ended their partnership with Enterprise. I paid Enterprise $6000 but I never kept track of the mileage. I saved all the gas receipts. Will I be okay with filing for the rental fees and gas on the first car, and the mileage on my own car? I know it's usually either/or, but it's 2 different set of circumstances and 2 different vehicles. Surely corporations both own vehicles and rent vehicles on the road....


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

Mike S. said:


> I can trace my steps no matter what the answer is, but I've been tracking mileage with an app, and I leave it on the entire time if I'm online. So if I'm repositioning myself or driving back from some remote location, it is still running and tracking the mileage but I AM accepting trips if they come in. Is all this mileage deductible? Or can I only count the milage for the trips themselves?
> 
> Also, I kind of got screwed when Uber ended their partnership with Enterprise. I paid Enterprise $6000 but I never kept track of the mileage. I saved all the gas receipts. Will I be okay with filing for the rental fees and gas on the first car, and the mileage on my own car? I know it's usually either/or, but it's 2 different set of circumstances and 2 different vehicles. Surely corporations both own vehicles and rent vehicles on the road....


If you can justify the miles as ordinary and necessary "business miles" then yes, they're deducible.
Yes you can use actual expenses for the rental car and SMR for your own car. The actual expenses/SMR rules are per vehicle.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

The good news is...
There is a way to do it...

*Primary Business Purpose*
The primary purpose of the rental car must be for business, according to the Internal Revenue Service. The rule applies whether the rental car is used for travel or for day-to-day business activities. If the rental car is used for any personal purposes, the percentage of the rental car cost associated with the personal use must be subtracted from the amount used as a tax deduction. Otherwise, 100 percent of the rental fee is a legitimate tax deduction.

Just don't use the car for personal business and you're golden.


----------

